
Companies Want to Replicate Your Dead Loved Ones with Robot Clones - garbowza
http://motherboard.vice.com/en_uk/read/companies-want-to-replicate-your-dead-loved-ones-with-robot-clones
======
krapp
I'm calling it - there will be a social media site whose entire userbase is AI
"replicants" algorithmically generated from the social media and online
footprints of dead people.

I'm also calling an entire genre of augmented reality porn based on this as
well.

------
FranOntanaya
I've seen enough markov IRC log chatters to know where this is going -- any
bot clone true enough to the original will end stored in the basement for
being too socially inadequate.

------
Kinnard
This was covered in detail in a series set in the Battlestar Galactica
Universe called Caprica.

All the issues are quite well explored there.

